

Show HN: "Command Line" for the Social Web - peterzakin

Hey HN, this is a side-project I've been working on for my senior year independent work in CS. Would appreciate any comments or feedback.<p>www.aperator.com<p>Thanks!
======
mattm
Cool idea. I had a similar idea this week about just creating a version I can
run from my actual command line. I worked on it for a few hours and got
Facebook and Twitter working. If you're interested you can see the code at
[https://github.com/mattmccormick/Social-Media-
Command/blob/m...](https://github.com/mattmccormick/Social-Media-
Command/blob/master/social_media.rb)

(Although it's really pretty simple and only does status updates at the
moment)

~~~
peterzakin
Thanks! Yeah, this only has status updates working too--mostly I did this as a
proof of concept that real applications can be built through Twitter.

